# need help with shipping



## frost (May 11, 2011)

ok so i found someone to buy my ball python but im having trouble with the ups store.they keep saying they wont ship live animals.i have never shipped anything before and i need some help.bobby gave me a rule that says they will ship them but im not sure if it was for ups and even them i dont have all of the rule.=/ if anyone cold help me with this id really appreciate it.


----------



## chelvis (May 11, 2011)

UPS i dont think ships animals any more. Everything i have tried is Fed Ex. Try looking at shipyourreptiles.com they have a FAQ area http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/en/get_help/get_help_shipping_tracking/ that has lots of info.


----------



## frost (May 11, 2011)

thanks.=]


----------



## Riplee (May 11, 2011)

Here is some video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYoeB66ogBI

Thx


----------



## laurarfl (May 12, 2011)

UPS ships lizards, but not snakes ( or crocodiles, birds, arachnids, and some insects).


----------



## chelvis (May 12, 2011)

Last time i tried to ship a leo gecko the UPS store said they would not ship it. But that is one store, its always helpful to go in a talk to a person at the store to makesure they know their company policy. I have heard horrer stories of stores holding reptiles until they could varify they could ship. So still check with your local store or skip them and go stright for a hub.


----------



## frost (May 12, 2011)

wow that would really suck if they held them.i dont think most of the people there know all the regulations. youd think working there you would know something about it.


----------



## laurarfl (May 13, 2011)

Wow, that would be awful. I ship through UPS and it is the big hub. Never a problem and the clerk said they get a lot of lizards. If you go to a private owned retail outlet, it can get tricky.


----------



## frost (May 13, 2011)

hmmm i got quote on that shipyourreptiles site.it was $57 the person buying the snake will never pay that.i bought one of those kits from them and the package itsself isnt that big.sigh this is bull....


----------



## Riplee (May 13, 2011)

I had one time experience. UPS didnt accept the package because I told them it's a lizard. 
And I had to bring my laptop to the store, open their website and show them UPS policy. 
Then they accepted it. 

LoL....


----------



## frost (May 13, 2011)

lol maybe ill have to do that


----------

